# Svuoto zebedei.



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

grazie!
senza polemica, perchè mi facevate ridere, ma diventava difficile leggere la discussione!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie!
> senza polemica, perchè mi facevate ridere, ma diventava difficile leggere la discussione!


Eh ora mi vuoi dire che ti diventera' piu' semplice comprendere?!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie!
> senza polemica, perchè mi facevate ridere, ma diventava difficile leggere la discussione!


 
avete raggione.


eccome lettri....strissio...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh ora mi vuoi dire che ti diventera' piu' semplice comprendere?!


bestia.


----------



## cat (20 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

chissà l'infame che direbbe.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> avete raggione.
> 
> 
> eccome lettri....strissio...


 
Strissia strissia...

Strissi col sonaglio o senza? Io l'ho staccato per l'effetto sorpresa


----------



## Rebecca (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie!
> senza polemica, perchè mi facevate ridere, ma diventava difficile leggere la discussione!


ok, allora da qui mi astengo


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Strissia strissia...
> 
> Strissi col sonaglio o senza? Io l'ho staccato per l'effetto sorpresa


pure io.

audio sfranto.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, allora da qui mi astengo


 
attenta a te...che ti graffio.


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

e che brave le pimpe  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   vi sentite al sicuro qua dentro eh?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e che brave le pimpe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mica tanto


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

io ci ho la crisi.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e che brave le pimpe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al sicuro?

A me sembra un covo poco raccomandabile... appena entra l'altra crotala diventera' invivibile


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mica tanto


GIA'!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA'!


 
GIA'...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Al sicuro?
> 
> A me sembra un covo poco raccomandabile... appena entra l'altra crotala diventera' invivibile


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Che cacchio ridi... mi sta colando il mascara stronza


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cacchio ridi... mi sta colando il mascara stronza


Ti sta bene.

cosi impari a metterti quella calce struzzo in faccia.

Io, non la uso...ih, ih, ih..comprendi...?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Non è vero, lo uso.

ma esce dal naso.


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ti sta bene.
> 
> cosi impari a metterti quella *ca*lce stru*zzo* in faccia.
> 
> Io, non la uso...ih, ih, ih..comprendi...?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ti sta bene.
> 
> cosi impari a metterti quella calce struzzo in faccia.
> 
> Io, non la uso...ih, ih, ih..comprendi...?


Com-_prendo ..._ ma il mascara mi ag_-grada...hihihihi_


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Com-_prendo ..._ ma il mascara mi ag_-grada...hihihihi_


 
no...non sei fillologgica.
hi, hi, hi.

e poi ciccia.

perchè io uso il rossetto.

.che cz, c'entra..boh


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Settembre 2007)

io mi gratto..


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no...non sei fillologgica.
> hi, hi, hi.
> 
> e poi ciccia.
> ...


Visto io non lo uso il rossetto perche' altrimento sembro una cernia


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto io non lo uso il rossetto perche' altrimento sembro una cernia


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

quella 'nfamaccia di Badessa che sta a fa?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

http://www.amourkorat.com/italiano_medical_pulci.htm


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella 'nfamaccia di Badessa che sta a fa?


C'ha  da gestire il pentolone...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto io non lo uso il rossetto perche' altrimento sembro una cernia


a me non dura nemmeno mezz'ora.............


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a me non dura nemmeno mezz'ora.............


Manco a me...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

bestie...questione di bestialità


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

*ote*



Otella82 ha detto:


> io mi gratto..


Guarda che in classe di mio figlio i ragazzi sono pieni di pidocchietti...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ha da gestire il pentolone...


 


ohi..ohi...


un momento di raccoglimento per badessa.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Guarda che in classe di mio figlio i ragazzi sono pieni di pidocchietti...


 
ho un brutto ricordo dei pidocchi.. quasi traumatico.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ho un brutto ricordo dei pidocchi.. quasi traumatico.


come mai?

oggi basta un trattamento con una schiuma, pettino..e si risolve.


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Ti pareva*

Ti fanno un thread che suggerisce una domanda: Dove vorranno arrivare???
Da nessuna parte..........questa zavorra di serraglio jenesco e ferino è fine a se stesso.
Comunque l'infame ringrazia per i pensieri e le preoccupazioni... fosse per voi dovrei comprarmi una colonna (meglio se manzoniana) e legarmici, così rendo meglio l'idea!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja, il calderone, il corvo Gennarino e i ramarri tutti ossequiano gli zebedei!

p.s. La Badessa mi ha diffidato, o vi converto o mi dà il due dal Convento.  Proprio adesso che è quasi stagione di funghi e dovevo portarle la solita fornitura di ammanita phalloide (e non  ridete sul phalloide)!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (20 Settembre 2007)

*saggezza in te leggo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro


ti capisco
ti sono vicino


----------



## Rebecca (20 Settembre 2007)

*toc toc*

emh... permesso.... scusate l'intrusione... ma se li avete svuotati a sufficienza, vi avviso che vado a farmi la doccia. seguirà sull'altro thread la diretta della vestizione


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Guarda che in classe di mio figlio i ragazzi sono pieni di pidocchietti...


 
già avuti i pidocchi, 2 volte da piccolina quando andavo in campeggio. 
più che il pidocchio ho un altro motivo di prurito, più che la testa mi gratto roba più in basso (che la mia carta d'identità mi assicura che non dovrei avere!)
mica per voi eh, chiariamo. ma è che si sa, il bruco dell'ozono, il riscaldamento condominiale, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.. anche da adulti nascono ed esplodono putentissime allergie 

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps= continuo a grattarmi.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> già avuti i pidocchi, 2 volte da piccolina quando andavo in campeggio.
> più che il pidocchio ho un altro motivo di prurito, più che la testa mi gratto roba più in basso (che la mia carta d'identità mi assicura che non dovrei avere!)
> mica per voi eh, chiariamo. ma è che si sa, il bruco dell'ozono, il riscaldamento condominiale, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.. anche da adulti nascono ed esplodono putentissime allergie
> 
> ...


 

Lo so , Ote..ti capisco...anche a me è sovraggiunto un eccesso di anidride carbonica.

Prendero' provvedimenti su/per me stessa.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

La madama ha fatto shopping... in meno di 2 ore son riuscita a mangiare, comprare due paia di stivali, due vestiti, una giacca, una calzamaglia (fottetevi a me piace), un paio di jeans (era ammore), una maglietta... poi 5 magliette, 2 pantaloni, un cappello in lana, un vestitino, 2 calzamaglia e un orsacchiotto per Sbarella... che dio me la muri.


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La madama ha fatto shopping... *in meno di 2 ore* son riuscita a mangiare, comprare due paia di stivali, due vestiti, una giacca, una calzamaglia (fottetevi a me piace), un paio di jeans (era ammore), una maglietta... poi 5 magliette, 2 pantaloni, un cappello in lana, un vestitino, 2 calzamaglia e un orsacchiotto per Sbarella... che dio me la muri.


... cazzz, figuriamoci se avevi piu' tempo a disposizione


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

*madama, fregati tu e la calzamaglia.*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La madama ha fatto shopping... in meno di 2 ore son riuscita a mangiare, comprare due paia di stivali, due vestiti, una giacca, una calzamaglia (fottetevi a me piace), un paio di jeans (era ammore), una maglietta... poi 5 magliette, 2 pantaloni, un cappello in lana, un vestitino, 2 calzamaglia e un orsacchiotto per Sbarella... che dio me la muri.








  sbarella...





Tu Mari'..non lo sai quanto è bella....


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sbarella...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e' possibile una foto?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> e' possibile una foto?


Bussa al piano di sopra..e ti sarà aperto...


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

Micia ti fa male la pancia?















... no, perche qui non ci manca nulla ... abbiamo anche buscopann ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia ti fa male la pancia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a soreta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










dicevo che dovevi chiederlo a lettrice che ti sta sulla fronte..lassu'


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a soreta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veramente sulla mia fronte ci sono le corna  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ti stavo avvertendo che il nuovo iscritto si chiama Buscopann  

	
	
		
		
	


	



























Ma c'e' mai stato un utente dal nick C.  F. ovvero ConfettoFalqui


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2007)

*sontuosa*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La madama ha fatto shopping... in meno di 2 ore son riuscita a mangiare, comprare due paia di stivali, due vestiti, una giacca, una calzamaglia (fottetevi a me piace), un paio di jeans (era ammore), una maglietta... poi 5 magliette, 2 pantaloni, un cappello in lana, un vestitino, 2 calzamaglia e un orsacchiotto per Sbarella... che dio me la muri.




















































...nemmeno io sono mai riuscita a far tanto!


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Settembre 2007)

*Sbarella*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sbarella...
> Tu Mari'..non lo sai quanto è bella....


 
...quanti hanni ha?


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA'!


 

Animale, non avevo letto la tua firma.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

*Buon giorno air.*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...quanti hanni ha?


Ciao Air...ma ti pare che ha una Pampina si chieda l'eta' 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Giorno a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Lettrice*

Non per entrare a gamba tesa nel tuo shopping, che è di quelli da portarsi dietro i valletti, ma siamo sicuri che alla povera Sbarella  resterà qualche spicciolo?
Insomma, già ha dei pregressi penalizzanti: vive in Olanda, ha il padre che si ritrova, la mammina ha le stimmate da shopping attraverso le quali escono, guarda caso,  soldi in abbondanza.... insomma quando sarà l'ora avrà i suoi pensieri!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


p.s. Pensavo, notevole la faccenda delle stimmate alle mani da shopping 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....  la santa Letty martire e protettrice dello shopping e dei saldi!


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Animale, non avevo letto la tua firma.


SGIA'!















Buondi'!


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao Air...ma ti pare che ha una Pampina si chieda l'eta'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Micio, cia a tutti!
...sissamai...potrebbe essere una stupenda fanciulla sulla ventina (o poco più), appassionata d'aeronautica...eh, da cosa nasce cosa...poi ho la garanzia del fatto che già "conosco" la madre e la reputo una personcina perbene...
Air

Lettrice:


----------



## Old fun (21 Settembre 2007)

*tranquilla*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...nemmeno io sono mai riuscita a far tanto!


 

riesco a fare assolutamente di meglio (o di peggio) 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Sarà che sotto sotto sono un po' donna????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













...............................................
Ho controllato, li tutto a posto, allora che è????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*veramente*



Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Micio, cia a tutti!
> ...sissamai...potrebbe essere una stupenda fanciulla sulla ventina (o poco più), appassionata d'aeronautica...eh, da cosa nasce cosa...poi ho la garanzia del fatto che già "conosco" la madre e la reputo una personcina perbene...
> Air
> 
> Lettrice:


...la stupenda fanciulla è ...Lettrice ...


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...la stupenda fanciulla è ...Lettrice ...








  ...lo dico sempre che dovrei andare in pensione...con tanto d'accompagnamento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...comunque, m'interesserebbe l'età di "sbarella"...non so se me lo sono sognato (probabile) ma da qualche parte ho letto che dovrebbe avere una ventina d'anni...forse 22...può essere o sono da ricovero per rinkoglionimento irreversibile?
Air


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Micio, cia a tutti!
> ...sissamai...potrebbe essere una stupenda fanciulla sulla ventina (o poco più), appassionata d'aeronautica...eh, da cosa nasce cosa...poi ho la garanzia del fatto che già "conosco" la madre e la reputo una personcina perbene...
> Air
> 
> Lettrice:


Air...c'ho 30 anni io... una figlia di 20 anni e' roba da India...

1 anno e mezzo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per entrare a gamba tesa nel tuo shopping, che è di quelli da portarsi dietro i valletti, ma siamo sicuri che alla povera Sbarella resterà qualche spicciolo?
> Insomma, già ha dei pregressi penalizzanti: vive in Olanda, ha il padre che si ritrova, la mammina ha le stimmate da shopping attraverso le quali escono, guarda caso, soldi in abbondanza.... insomma quando sarà l'ora avrà i suoi pensieri!!!
> 
> 
> ...


E ti diro' di piu'... il mio santuario e' Harrods... faccio un'apparizioncina almeno 1 volta l'anno durante i saldi


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air...c'ho 30 anni io... una figlia di 20 anni e' roba da India...
> 
> 1 anno e mezzo


'sti cazzi, sei più giovane di Airforever...non so dirti da cosa, ma ti immaginavo più grandicella.
Sorrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...si, si ho già contattato la clinica...mi vengono a prendere tra un'oretta...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> 'sti cazzi, sei più giovane di Airforever...non so dirti da cosa, ma ti immaginavo più grandicella.
> Sorrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questa e' la parte bella del forum... secondo me... non sai mai con chi stai parlando


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Settembre 2007)

*Si...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa e' la parte bella del forum... secondo me... non sai mai con chi stai parlando


...hai perfettamente ragione...
Air


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E ti diro' di piu'... il mio santuario e' Harrods... faccio un'apparizioncina almeno 1 volta l'anno durante i saldi


 
Un'apparizioncina???  La jena di Fatima !!!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...hai perfettamente ragione...
> Air


 
Io mi sono stata zitta, ma visto che arriva l'ambulanza............ lo sapevo che era coma dépassé altro che alzheimer......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Settembre 2007)

*;-)*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi sono stata zitta, ma visto che arriva l'ambulanza............ lo sapevo che era coma dépassé altro che alzheimer.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi sono stata zitta, ma visto che arriva l'ambulanza............ lo sapevo che era coma dépassé altro che alzheimer.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ripasso sempre la lezione che ogni tanto ci dai.
cerco di fare in modo di mettere in pratica.


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> ripasso sempre la lezione che ogni tanto ci dai.
> cerco di fare in modo di mettere in pratica.


Brava ragazza! Dicono che le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso ma che quelle cattive vanno dapertutto, solo che non mi hanno mai spiegato da che porta passano.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Brja


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Brava ragazza! Dicono che le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso ma che quelle cattive vanno dapertutto, solo che non mi hanno mai spiegato da che porta passano..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io nel dubbio della porta me ne resto buonina che " è meglio". 

	
	
		
		
	


	





come mi dici sempre tu: ignorare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tanto il mal di stomaco non viene a me.


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> io nel dubbio della porta me ne resto buonina che " è meglio".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E  mi pare che sia quel che conta.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E mi pare che sia quel che conta.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



Airforever ha detto:


> 'sti cazzi, sei più giovane di Airforever...non so dirti da cosa, ma ti immaginavo più grandicella.
> Sorrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> ...


Air ...non mi leggi? Ti avevo già detto che come fanciulla c'era Lettrice!


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Air ...non mi leggi? Ti avevo già detto che come fanciulla c'era Lettrice!


Lo sai che lui "vive e lavora" sulle nuvole!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che lui "vive e lavora" sulle nuvole!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sembra più ...*tra* le nuvole se non legge i post!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Visto, vado via un attimo e mi fate un bordello 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Mi devo preparare che c'ho le apparizioni di mezza stagione


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Smerciula svuota lo zebedeo imperiale


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smerciula svuota lo zebedeo imperiale


ci ho da fà.

mi si è incriccato lo strumento che butta de fora l'anidride carbonica che come sapete è causa di svenimenti e attacchi di panico nei posti affolati.

Sto appesa al lampadario e dondolo.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci ho da fà.
> 
> mi si è incriccato lo strumento che butta de fora l'anidride carbonica che come sapete è causa di svenimenti e attacchi di panico nei posti affolati.
> 
> Sto appesa al lampadario e dondolo.


Io mi sento come il barone rampante... tra un po andro' a vivere sugli alberi e bona.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi sento come il barone rampante... tra un po andro' a vivere sugli alberi e bona.


 

te lo ricordi il ciliegio che mi volevo regalare a natale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ci nascondiamo lassu'.

2 cani

2 non pelosi

2 iene.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> te lo ricordi il ciliegio che mi volevo regalare a natale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E pure le ciliege in estate


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*voi due*

Insisto............ cosa vi siete bevute?  Ne voglio anch'io!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E pure le ciliege in estate


Io il ciliegio ce l'ho, e c'ho pure questo, tie':

http://space.cinet.it/cinetclub/Emmegi/FloraFauna/Fico2.jpg


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insisto............ cosa vi siete bevute? Ne voglio anch'io!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A questo punto va bene tutto... purche' abba un effetto devastante sui neuroni.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io il ciliegio ce l'ho, e c'ho pure questo, tie':
> 
> http://space.cinet.it/cinetclub/Emmegi/FloraFauna/Fico2.jpg


Allora ci possiamo trasferire da te? sai tutti e sei su un alberello... non so... poi se abbiamo ospiti ...


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora ci possiamo trasferire da te? sai tutti e sei su un alberello... non so... *poi se abbiamo ospiti ...*


li mandiamo in pellegrinaggio su e nell'Etna ...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> li mandiamo in pellegrinaggio su e nell'Etna ...


O nella depandance... il rovo con le more pero'..


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> O nella depandance... il rovo con le more pero'..


E' un po' che non ti parlo del mio giardino... domani ti relaziono... ho giusto delle nuove fioriture ed altre notiziole da darti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















E non prtotestare, questa è legittima difesa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io il ciliegio ce l'ho, e c'ho pure questo, tie':
> 
> http://space.cinet.it/cinetclub/Emmegi/FloraFauna/Fico2.jpg


 
Stronzola!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> li mandiamo in pellegrinaggio su e nell'Etna ...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A questo punto va bene tutto... purche' abba un effetto devastante sui neuroni.


 


Lasciateme un goccio pure a me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  hic.


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lasciateme un goccio pure a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volevi dire alcool- hic !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Volevi dire alcool- hic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Certo che si...

quanto se ne è scolato stasera?

Confessi badessa!


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*Che malfidente*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Certo che si...
> 
> quanto se ne è scolato stasera?
> 
> Confessi badessa!


 
Non tocco neppure il vino da messa!!!!!
Praticamente sono astemia..... non assaggio liquori nè distillati e tantomeno il vino delle nostre cantine!!!
(tanto domani vado a confessarmi!!)

Badessa


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non tocco neppure il vino da messa!!!!!
> Praticamente sono astemia..... non assaggio liquori nè distillati e tantomeno il vino delle nostre cantine!!!
> (tanto domani vado a confessarmi!!)
> 
> Badessa


 
eccerto..,solo perchè c'è Connery


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

Io non mi confesso e basta... manco  per  Connery


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*Zitta tu*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non mi confesso e basta... manco per Connery


Figlia improdiga, naturalizzata olandese e protestante..... vergogna della Controriforma, recidiva!!!
Abiura e fai autodafè !!! 
Se ti rimetti in carreggiata metto una buona parola a chi di dovere e ti faccio iniziare il processo di canonizzazione come beata Jena da Amsterdam !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Badessa


----------



## Lillo è il suo nome (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non mi confesso e basta... manco  per  Connery



nemmeno per una kelly?

micio


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Lillo è il suo nome ha detto:


> nemmeno per una kelly?
> 
> micio


 
E' ora di smetterla di pensare che Letty farebbe qualunque cosa per una kelly.... sarà una jena ma ha anche lei il suo decoro.  Farebbe qualunque cosa per due kelly in variante di colore!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' ora di smetterla di pensare che Letty farebbe qualunque cosa per una kelly.... sarà una jena ma ha anche lei il suo decoro. Farebbe qualunque cosa per due kelly in variante di colore!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serpe..


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja e Micio*

Non siate ingenue... per 2 Kelly  1 Birkin non solo mi confesso, ma confesso pure la verita'...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se una delle 3 e' in coccodrillo faccio anche la penitenza sui ceci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2007)

*Oggi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non siate ingenue... per 2 Kelly 1 Birkin non solo mi confesso, ma confesso pure la verita'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho visto una parte di della replica di "Caterina e le sue figlie" e c'è Giuliana De Sio che fa la parte di una che impazzisce per la Kelly  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Indovina a chi ho pensato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Poi una gliela procura taroccata e lui è contenta ...


----------



## sos (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non siate ingenue... per 2 Kelly  1 Birkin non solo mi confesso, ma confesso pure la verita'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne deduco che victoria beckham è il tuo guru ... ahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non siate ingenue... per 2 Kelly 1 Birkin non solo mi confesso, ma confesso pure la verita'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






  alla terza mi aspettavo di piu'...


confessa...confessa che per terza kelli...faresti_ quasi _di tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

sos ha detto:


> ne deduco che victoria beckham è il tuo guru ... ahahah


Non diciamo fesserie... la Kelly e' solo una borsa, per quanto possa essere bella non compensa per la mancanza di classe di chi la porta


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non diciamo fesserie... la Kelly e' solo una borsa, per quanto possa essere bella non compensa per la mancanza di classe di chi la porta


 
Ci sarà pure un motivo se è diventata "la Kelly".... 
I più grandi stilisti hanno compilato un elenco delle donne più glamour, di classe e sofisticate, guardate chi sono le prime tre....

1) Audrey Hepburn
2) Grace Kelly
3) Jaqueline Kennedy



Bruja


----------

